# Kevin Martin: 5 year, 55 Million offer



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kevin Martin: 5 years, 55 Million*

http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/344011.html


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

11 per? That seems like a steal to me... Great job!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> 11 per? That seems like a steal to me... Great job!


Who's doing the stealing?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man thats a whole lot of money, is he really worth that much?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I think he is. The salary cap is 55 million. I think if you have 3 Martin-level players and 3 or 4 players who cost half as much (but still are decent), that's a contender team. So I think it's a good deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Man thats a whole lot of money, is he really worth that much?



Why not? Whole league is basically overpaid. He's actually giving em a discount price compared to what others have gotten. Or even what he could get out there with another yr of what he did.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like his hard work is really going to pay off for him. The value that he is getting offered is no surprise, nowadays people scoring 20+ points per game are getting over 10 mil if not the max. Martin must been feeling real good right now that he has been offered a nice contract.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

Damn.. this is going to be interesting..

EVERYONE is getting overpaid!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It be official...

Kings sign Martin to five-year extension



> According to two league sources, fourth-year shooting guard Kevin Martin late Monday night agreed to terms of a five-year extension with the Kings worth approximately $55 million. Martin, whose breakout 2006-07 season will vault him into the upper pay ranks of the league's shooting guards, unexpectedly flew in from his training hub at the IMG Academies in Bradenton, Fla., and arrived in Sacramento on Monday in anticipation of signing his new contract. A news conference is expected this week to announce the deal.
> 
> The Kings had until Oct. 31 to finalize an extension, but discussions between Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie and Martin's agent, Jason Levien, began in early August. The Kings' initial offer was approximately $43 million, with the rising price tag a clear sign of the organization's interest in making Martin a major piece of the new rebuilding era. Martin -- who is scheduled to leave Friday for Africa as part of the NBA's "Basketball without Borders" program - could not be reached for comment.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats to Kevin Martin.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The real K-Mart


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This is a great singing, best of luck to the new K-Mart.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Sac is a mess right now, but I understand Martin getting the deal done.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings make Martin face of the franchise


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, K-Mart and the Kings.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HWcEvmp8_xk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HWcEvmp8_xk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this should turn out to be a really good signing in the long run. kmart is the team's best player(yes, better than bibby) and nobody in their right mind would have artest as their franchise player at this point. he should be one of the premier guards in the league eventually. He's already as good as rip hamilton who made the all-star team in the east.


----------

